
Obama Administration Takes Tougher Antitrust Line - newsit
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/12/business/economy/12antitrust.html?_r=1&ref=business
======
thras
The only people that are better off for antitrust are the lawyers.

It is theoretically possible that breaking up big monopolies could improve
consumer welfare if done right. Our legal system has proven itself incapable
of the "done right" part for the past 100 years.

